# Tube Tie-On Tips



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

So I ordered 1m of 1632 tubing over a month ago on Amazon. It had been so long I forgot it was coming, and then viola! It was on my doorstep! I decided to mount it to the Chatelaine frame Renegade Shooter sent me a few weeks back. It seemed a little ridiculous, putting such tiny tubes on such a beefy frame, but I figured why not. I opted for paracord tabs and looping the 1632's. The frame has holes drilled in the forks, but I was worried the sharp edges would cut the tubing. So I strapped it up and grabbed a handful of ammo and went outside.

Holy Cow! This thing has zip! I assumed it would only be able to launch 1/4" steel, but it was sending 3/8" steel and 1/2 marbles downrange at a good clip as well. Shooting gangster, I was able to use the two tubes to line up my shots, and it was almost automatic! And the best part is the pull is so light that I don't get any fatigue. I've had issues with my shoulder before, and possibly have some arthritis in my pouch hand, so using light bands for practice is awesome.

Quick question for all my seasoned slingers: What is your favorite way to attach these types of tubes? I like the tabs, but really prefer the clean look of running them through holes drilled in the forks. Is there a special way to sand those holes to decrease wear and tear? I'd like to try this setup on a boardcut a little smaller that I can carry around with me. I've also seen leather tabs that are screwed into the frame, and have a single hole punched in them for looped tubes. I'm hoping to pick up a chinese style shooter to keep tubes on, but until then what is your preferred attachment method?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You could wrap and tuck just like a flat band set .

Another method : Fish the looped tube through the hole form the target side to the shooter side . Now take the formed loop and place it over the top of the fork . Forming a larks bend or aka girth hitch . Snug up neatly . Looks clean and rock solid secure . Note : You will need an extra inch of length added to your looped tube set to complete this attachment .


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Try bolting the tabs on through the fork holes. Cleaner looking than wrap and tuck.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those are great ideas! I do like the bolted on tabs, but I'm intrigued by treefork's suggestion. I've got some more tubing that will hopefully arrive soon. I'll be sure to play around with them all!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I really like matchstick actually. Also Chinese style hook loop rings - as on the Torque etc for their ease is my go-to when I can.

Treefork's suggestion works well too. Done that before. As are Paracord loops done in the same fashion (Toddy Tabs)

I almost exclusively shoot tubes - they're awesome.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a pretty basic wrap and tuck, but the tubes also go through a hole in the frame, just large enough to pass the tube through. I was experimenting with a ball-in-tube attachment with this little natty but had trouble with the tubes wanting to move out of their groove on the back of the fork tip when drawn. Passing through the hole and then a wrap and tuck keeps everything tight and in line.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

great ideas guys. So far I think I prefer the tubes as well. If for no other reason than durability sake. I'm on a budget, and would rather spend less time on tying pouches and bands, and more time shooting.


----------

